# How to copy a game from Uplay to another pc?



## boromaill (May 10, 2016)

I have two computers at different places, one with high speed net and the other one with very slow connection. I don't want to download entire game with slow internet, I just want to copy it from one pc to another. On Uplay I have AC unity. Is it possible to copy it somehow from uplay to an usb key and then put it into my second pc? Now I know Steam games work this way with backup function but what about Uplay games?


----------



## manofthem (May 10, 2016)

While I haven't done it personally, I'd try copying the game folder in the install directory under Ubisoft Game Launcher > games, then copy whatever particular game you want. Then on the new pc, paste it in the games folder. Then open uPlay, go to the game and dl/install. I did this in origin and it worked fine, just needs to reinstall once it realizes the files are there. 

I can test for you in a little bit once I'm home to see if it works.


----------



## aasim1111 (May 10, 2016)

Download uplay on the pc with the faster net. Sign in there and download the game


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 10, 2016)

Youl need to transfer the games directory onto a portable drive,then copy them to the slower pc,then sign in to your drm,then allow it to acknowledge the files. It should work after that.

Or use your cel phone as a "internet source" via hooking it through usb to the slower pc, dunno how slow the slow pc's internet is,, but ive used my wives 4g to give my pc internet during an isp blackout
It wasnt super fast,but i could watch youtuve videos in 1080


----------



## R-T-B (May 10, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> Youl need to transfer the games directory onto a portable drive,then copy them to the slower pc,then sign in to your drm,then allow it to acknowledge the files. It should work after that.
> 
> Or use your cel phone as a "internet source" via hooking it through usb to the slower pc, dunno how slow the slow pc's internet is,, but ive used my wives 4g to give my pc internet during an isp blackout
> It wasnt super fast,but i could watch youtuve videos in 1080



Watch out for your data limit though if you have one, you could pay dearly if downloading a large game.


----------



## manofthem (May 10, 2016)

manofthem said:


> While I haven't done it personally, I'd try copying the game folder in the install directory under Ubisoft Game Launcher > games, then copy whatever particular game you want. Then on the new pc, paste it in the games folder. Then open uPlay, go to the game and dl/install. I did this in origin and it worked fine, just needs to reinstall once it realizes the files are there.
> 
> I can test for you in a little bit once I'm home to see if it works.



Just confirmed that this works perfectly.  After you paste the folder you copied from the first pc, start uPlay.  Go to your game and click Download, and then it'll say Discovering Files when it sees that you already have them all there.  That didn't take at all, then it just needed to update DirectX etc and then the game played fine 

If you haven't yet installed uplay or any uplay game on the 2nd pc, you'll need to create a folder called "games" in your main Ubi install directory, just like the first pc had.


----------



## AsRock (May 10, 2016)

manofthem said:


> While I haven't done it personally, I'd try copying the game folder in the install directory under Ubisoft Game Launcher > games, then copy whatever particular game you want. Then on the new pc, paste it in the games folder. Then open uPlay, go to the game and dl/install. I did this in origin and it worked fine, just needs to reinstall once it realizes the files are there.
> 
> I can test for you in a little bit once I'm home to see if it works.



Sounds pretty much this, when i have reinstalled (windows ) you just make sure the game install is in the same place were the game is.


----------



## qubit (May 10, 2016)

@boromaill This is a good question and a couple of second frantic googling came up with this which I think might work for you.

I think this might be essentially the same as what manofthem advised you, but I haven't compared in detail.

http://jurgenvm.blogspot.co.uk/2015/01/tutorial-move-uplay-game-to-another-pc.html


----------

